# Vintage Stihl chainsaws....what do you guys suggest.



## caleath (Feb 22, 2011)

I am thinking about looking for an older saw. I am thinking of a 041. Do you guys have any suggestions.


----------



## DarkTimber (Feb 22, 2011)

Just my personal opinion but how about the 056mag or an 038magII.


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 22, 2011)

A Stihl 07 is pretty cool so are the old gear drive monsters that start in the 070 and up. The 045-056 are some of my favorite style old Stihl's.


----------



## longbar (Feb 22, 2011)

DarkTimber said:


> Just my personal opinion but how about the 056mag or an 038magII.


 
These and maybe a 075


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 22, 2011)

IMHO, the 07S is the coolest old Stihl ever made. There's not another saw like it that I'm aware of.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 22, 2011)

caleath said:


> I am thinking about looking for an older saw. I am thinking of a 041. Do you guys have any suggestions.


 
The 041FB is a fun old heavy and slow saw but I like to cut with it.

I say 041 maybe 051 no one said it yet.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 22, 2011)

The 038S or MagII would be my choice over an 041. The 056 has to be awesome too, though I hav'ent ran one yet. Or an 064!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2011)

08, 070, 090 or a Contra, may as well go cool and powerful.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## caleath (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess this woke Jerry up.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Id say any of the old magnesium Stihls would be cool. I like 031s. BIL has a 041 Id like also. :msp_smile:


----------



## Country1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a lightly used 038 mag that I've been thinking about selling...


----------



## MnSam (Feb 22, 2011)

Start with an 031 or 032. Lots of parts left for these.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 22, 2011)

You and 08f150 must be comparing notes. You already have a cool old saw, and your sig says that you are trading it for a 440 Stihl? There plenty of good old saws that are not Stihl. Any of the older ones are starting to dry up on parts. They can be found easy enough, but you won't be able to order everything at the dealer. Why not try a Husqvarna?


----------



## caleath (Feb 22, 2011)

Saw Dr. said:


> You and 08f150 must be comparing notes. You already have a cool old saw, and your sig says that you are trading it for a 440 Stihl? There plenty of good old saws that are not Stihl. Any of the older ones are starting to dry up on parts. They can be found easy enough, but you won't be able to order everything at the dealer. Why not try a Husqvarna?



I had just been looking at pictures on a few sites of old saws. I thought some of the older Stihls looked the coolest. 

The 5400 is being traded for a saw that I will be able to use and not abuse a saw that is a collectors item. I have caught some flack over that trade but we are both happy so thats that.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 22, 2011)

Husqvarnas .....whoops wrong thread, LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## bobt (Feb 22, 2011)

caleath said:


> I am thinking about looking for an older saw. I am thinking of a 041. Do you guys have any suggestions.


 
If you want an example of a saw that pretty much put Homelite and McCulloch in the backseat, then yes, for sure get an 041 Stihl. They were the best in the 60cc category. Yes, the parts are getting hard to find, but the 041 will go on for years and years without a need for parts as long as the oiler and crank seals hold up.

Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Feb 22, 2011)

All the old PNW saws can be seen as just about every model is listed to fit your needs on cl. Check Portland and near citys in Oregon lots and lots of big saws here for sale..Good luck


----------



## dave k (Feb 23, 2011)

If going for a 041 then why not try for a 041 Super ? One of the most overlooked Stihl's has to be the S 10.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 23, 2011)

Get an 041Farm Boss and put a 041 super top end on it. One of the coolest firewood saws to run.

AV is for sissies !!!:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## caleath (Feb 23, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Husqvarnas .....whoops wrong thread, LOL.
> Pioneerguy600


 
I almost did the same thing Jerry.


----------



## caleath (Feb 23, 2011)

This one looks sweet...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q48ebiIiENo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

I own a few old ones,and the are fun to tinker with. But whatever you decide,get your pocket book out. I buy my parts @ cost,and i could still buy any new saw i wanted for the price in parts alone to fix up an old one. The are fun to play with,but parts are getting hard to find and expensive. I will say when i restore one,i make it better than new cond,so that is why they cost me so much.....


----------



## saxman (Feb 23, 2011)

I have an 056 Mag II and it is really a horse. It will hold its own with modern saws but man is it heavy and loud. Got to love that huge triple port muffler on those things, no need to mod this muffler.

Steve


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 23, 2011)

Mabey not the biggest or the baddest.
IMO A Stihl 050 AV is the coolest saw ever. I am biased though as my dad had one and now I own it, lots of great memories.

If I could own any saw I think it would be the 3120 XP.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 23, 2011)

caleath said:


> I almost did the same thing Jerry.


 
LOL.....opcorn:


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 23, 2011)

caleath said:


> This one looks sweet...
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q48ebiIiENo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 

You can't go wrong with the 045-056 series of saws. They run like raped apes, great late 70's early 80's saws. The only problem I'm aware of is the coil, but I haven't experienced this problem myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

What could possible be cooler than a 77cc top-handled 07S? There's not another saw like it with the hinged "hood". They're strong runners, and surprisingly fast for their age.












This shot is from before the restoration.





I actually have two of these. The one above is a dedicated shelf queen, and this one is my runner.





<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/s5Go1QzqQb0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 23, 2011)

If you're going to go through the trouble of tracking down NLA, hard to find, & potentially expensive parts, you might want to consider a model with good resale value. You never know when you might need to sell the saw in the future.


----------



## sefh3 (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> What could possible be cooler than a 77cc top-handled 07S? There's not another saw like it with the hinged "hood". They're strong runners, and surprisingly fast for their age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jockeydeuce (Feb 23, 2011)

I really think the 041 is a good choice for a first, because it won't be your last!!!

There are still tons of 041 parts saws around, although I'm sure that won't last forever......Like others have mentioned, 031, 041,045, 056, 050, 051 and 075, are all classics.

I'm personally going to tackle an 041 as my first "older" Stihl build shortly, followed by an S10 and an 075.:msp_thumbup:

Brad.....That old 07 is a runner!!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 23, 2011)

*I usualy let these comments go, but.....*



bobt said:


> If you want an example of a saw that pretty much put Homelite and McCulloch in the backseat, then yes, for sure get an 041 Stihl. They were the best in the 60cc category. Yes, the parts are getting hard to find, but the 041 will go on for years and years without a need for parts as long as the oiler and crank seals hold up.
> 
> Bob


 
There were legitimate reasons why McCulloch and Homelite faded from the pro saw scene.......................but none of them were the Stihl 041. It's a good saw, but it didn't outperform saws sold by Homelite and McCulloch at the time it was introduced. It's actualy an 'older design', more like the Homelite's and Macs of the late '60s than the 031, 048, 056, and other Stihls that came just a few years later.

Both Homelite and McCulloch had internal and external problems that brought their demise. Stihl and Husqvarna stepped in to take over the market share vacated by the poorly managed giants of the past.

Sorry Caleth for hyjacking the thread. Back on topic........

I recomend an 041 (yep) or 031 for a good first collector Stihl. I have a an 031AV 'project saw' with the earlier 'raised letter' top handle that I'd sell, or trade for the right saw and/or parts. Has an NOS piston/cylinder/rings and a bunch of good used replacement parts and a 16" .063g bar to go with it. Just needs some gaskets, a carb kit, a bit of cleaning, and you can assemble a nice old Stihl. You're welcome to send me a PM if interested...


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have had a 08,042,048,056av,090G,076 and510. Still have 056 mag II and 090.
There is a reason why I kept those two and sold the rest.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 23, 2011)

thomas72 said:


> I have had a 08,042,048,056av,090G,076 and510. Still have 056 mag II and 090.
> There is a reason why I kept those two and sold the rest.


 
What's a 510?


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 23, 2011)

5-10 or S-10. Can not quite remember. Probably because it was not worth being part of my memory.


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 23, 2011)

When I think of vintage saws I think of these saws first.


----------



## bobt (Feb 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> There were legitimate reasons why McCulloch and Homelite faded from the pro saw scene.......................but none of them were the Stihl 041. It's a good saw, but it didn't outperform saws sold by Homelite and McCulloch



Well, I am not one to get into an argument on the internet, but I certainly disagree with you. The Stihl 040 and then the 041 came out when the Homelite xl-12 family and Mac 10 series were king in the medium saw category (approx 60cc).

I know that these saws were simply inferior to the first 040/041 Stihl. The Stihl 040/041 ran better with more power than either of the offerings from these other saw companies. Quite honestly, there was no comparison. 

Once the 041AV came out, the other brands simply had nothing with which to compete. 

The lumberjacks FLOCKED to the 041AV,,,,,for good reason.

Bob


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

jockeydeuce said:


> Brad.....That old 07 is a runner!!!!:msp_thumbsup:


 
It's a GTG favorite for sure.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

thomas72 said:


> 5-10 or S-10. Can not quite remember. Probably because it was not worth being part of my memory.


 
I would happen to disagree

From left to righ: 08S, S10 top handle, S10 rear handle.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

Brad, yur killin me man! I just can't get over that 07S! Sucker is sweet. So are the S-10s and 08. I envy your Stihl collection.


----------



## bobt (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Brad, those are some fine looking examples of the 08/s-10 saws. You sure have them all spiffied up! Now, where is your 041?


----------



## bobt (Feb 23, 2011)

Now if someone owns a great looking 040,,,,,,,, A pic of that saw would be "special"!

Bob


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a fan of the 048 also. I love the look of that saw. I wish brad would post those pics too. Of course he had one in mint condition. :msp_drool:

Another one I love the look of but not the power is the 032. Too heavy for the power IMO. Still a good saw though. 034s are killer saws.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> it's a gtg favorite for sure.


with all the saws you have listed in your sig.,you've pretty much got a gtg going on at your place on a daily basis.......


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

bobt said:


> Hey Brad, those are some fine looking examples of the 08/s-10 saws. You sure have them all spiffied up! Now, where is your 041?


 
I have a cherry 041 Super, and would you believe, I don't have any pics of it!


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a 041FB my FIL bought new. It now belongs to my BIL, and these were taken after I cleaned it up for him.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a 041 Super I restored and sold a couple years ago.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> with all the saws you have listed in your sig.,you've pretty much got a gtg going on at your place on a daily basis.......


 
I could have used a GTG crew today I cleaned up the mess from 11 nasty Locust trees I cut down yesterday. All the tops are burnt, all the wood piled up, and the yard raked.


----------



## bobt (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have a cherry 041 Super, and would you believe, I don't have any pics of it!


 
Well, then ya gotta take some!

Let me see if I can manage to get a pic of my 041 to show up.

View attachment 173600


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

bobt said:


> Well, then ya gotta take some!
> 
> Let me see if I can manage to get a pic of my 041 to show up.
> 
> View attachment 173600


 
I'll try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## bobt (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I could have used a GTG crew today I cleaned up the mess from 11 nasty Locust trees I cut down yesterday. All the tops are burnt, all the wood piled up, and the yard raked.


 
Good days work,,,,did ya get harpooned with any thorns?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a couple shots of my 045 Super. The only repaint on it is the muffler and handle.
















<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cP25oNs3y7U?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

bobt said:


> Good days work,,,,did ya get harpooned with any thorns?


 
Sure did


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I could have used a GTG crew today I cleaned up the mess from 11 nasty Locust trees I cut down yesterday. All the tops are burnt, all the wood piled up, and the yard raked.


 
We just got a grapple bucket for the skidsteer Monday. Sucker is a one man wrecking crew. I have moved at least 20-25 dumptruck loads of brush, tree root balls, and tore down barn in the last three days. Man I love that thing. 

Well, got off topic. Sorry. 

Brad! The 048 plzzz. :msp_cool: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> We just got a grapple bucket for the skidsteer Monday. Sucker is a one man wrecking crew. I have moved at least 20-25 dumptruck loads of brush, tree root balls, and tore down barn in the last three days. Man I love that thing.
> 
> Well, got off topic. Sorry.
> 
> Brad! The 048 plzzz. :msp_cool: :hmm3grin2orange:


 
048 next? Then 038 Mag, Lightning, 090, and 090G


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> 048 next? Then 038 Mag, Lightning, 090, and 090G


 
Sounds good mang! Bring emon.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my government issue Contra/Lightning. This saw has been all aprart for cleaning, but is all original. It came from Alaska when I found it.





















<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/d7wIIsifGns?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

This 090G has been all apart for cleaning, but is also all original. It came from the Kentucky Department of Forestry. It's wearing the original bar and 1/2" chain that had never been sharpened when I got it.





















<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pGHx9QrmvyQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

090. This one is all original as well.





















<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uh77IC65nIs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

This one is all new internally, but all original on the outside, except the handle.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

I no longer own this 030. It's all original except the paint on the handle, muffler, and letters.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's the 028 Super, 038 Magnum, and 048.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my fully restored 08S.
















I started with this.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Feb 23, 2011)

They're all just awesome. Those 090s are sick. I love that 048. I hope to find a nice one one day. Need a good 056 too. And I'll take an 090. Should I write you a check?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 23, 2011)

Got enough ideas for some old Stihl magnesium yet?


----------



## DarkTimber (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh just happened to think of these two how about the 042 and while not as vintage as the others the 036 the original non pro labeled one was a fast light fun saw. I remember one of our neighbors when I was 8 or 9 had a stihl 042 and it had a nice sound to it when he was cutting.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

DarkTimber said:


> Oh just happened to think of these two how about the 042 and while not as vintage as the others the 036 the original non pro labeled one was a fast light fun saw. I remember one of our neighbors when I was 8 or 9 had a stihl 042 and it had a nice sound to it when he was cutting.


 
The 042 and 048 are pretty much the same saw, different displacement.


----------



## DarkTimber (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The 042 and 048 are pretty much the same saw, different displacement.


 
Thanks for the information never knew that much about the 042 just that it had a nice sound to it.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 24, 2011)

bobt said:


> Well, I am not one to get into an argument on the internet, but I certainly disagree with you. The Stihl 040 and then the 041 came out when the Homelite xl-12 family and Mac 10 series were king in the medium saw category (approx 60cc).
> 
> I know that these saws were simply inferior to the first 040/041 Stihl. The Stihl 040/041 ran better with more power than either of the offerings from these other saw companies. Quite honestly, there was no comparison.
> 
> ...


 
I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. I've ran 041's, and they didn't "run better with more power" than a Super XL-Auto to where "there was no comparison" in my experience. Maybe things were different back east, but Lumberjacks (we call 'em Loggers out here) out west didn't '"FLOCK" to the 040/041. At least that's not what the old Loggers I've talked to tell me. There was a gradual switch from the big Homelite and McCulloch saws to those from Stihl and Husky, but that by the time that happened the 041 was an 'old saw' as well.

Out here, those smaller saws (60cc class) were and are mostly used for clearing, farm work, and urban tree removal rather than for logging. Again, those users switched brands due to reasons other than performance. The "Homelite and McCulloch saws were just outperformed by the European makers, and that's why loggers dumped 'em in droves" myth is just an 'urban legend' of the chainsaw community. That's not to take away anything from the European saws however. It's just that the 040/041 didn't fly into the PNW woods with a big "S" on their chest get all the Loggers to "flock" to them...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 24, 2011)

How could I have forgotten the 076 Super?






Here's what I started with. I had parts of 3 saws. I built mine starting with a set of NOS cases, and new piston as well.





This is the very first cut made with the "new" saw.
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5EYfcEVNSOE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bobt (Feb 24, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. I've ran 041's, and they didn't "run better with more power" than a Super XL-Auto to where "there was no comparison" in my experience. Maybe things were different back east, but Lumberjacks (we call 'em Loggers out here) out west didn't '"FLOCK" to the 040/041. At least that's not what the old Loggers I've talked to tell me. There was a gradual switch from the big Homelite and McCulloch saws to those from Stihl and Husky, but that by the time that happened the 041 was an 'old saw' as well.
> 
> Out here, those smaller saws (60cc class) were and are mostly used for clearing, farm work, and urban tree removal rather than for logging. Again, those users switched brands due to reasons other than performance. The "Homelite and McCulloch saws were just outperformed by the European makers, and that's why loggers dumped 'em in droves" myth is just an 'urban legend' of the chainsaw community. That's not to take away anything from the European saws however. It's just that the 040/041 didn't fly into the PNW woods with a big "S" on their chest get all the Loggers to "flock" to them...




Yes, I can certainly agree to disagree. No problems with that. I am not a disagreeable guy.

I think you hit the nail on the head regarding our locations and experiences. I am from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan where there is very little need for saws bigger than 60cc as the large trees have been gone for a century.

The large White Pine were all harvested in the later 1800's and were largely used to rebuild Chicago after the "Great Fire". After that most of the hardwoods were done in as well. They floated the Pine down rivers to a mill. They had to build narrow gauge railroads to get the hardwood out, as it didn't float as well.

My experience is from the mid 1960's to present, and when I first started to know saws, the XL-12 and mac 10's were the most used saw. But when Stihl came to town, all the "Jacks' switched over to them. I know this because I worked in a saw shop as a kid. The "loggers" at that time mostly made a living by cutting spruce, balsam and popple for pulpwood. 

The 040 started the trend, but when the 041AV came out, well they flocked into our shop to buy them. We had a basement full of trade ins that were blue, red, and yellow! You literally couldn't give them away! Haha! The boss eventually used to say, "Oh, alright, I'll give you ten bucks on trade, But You Keep The Saw"!

The 041AV cemented the deal, as the comfort level was far superior to any other brand at the time. You remember that no other brand offered AV at the time. So, I guess I could say that AV was the reason for the stampede in the end. We then got a Jonsededs dealer in the area, and they had a following as well. I don't believe Husqvarna came around till after I was gone from the saw shop.

Bob


----------



## caleath (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Got enough ideas for some old Stihl magnesium yet?


 
A few


----------



## caleath (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like this one...







No chance on finding one of those here.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 24, 2011)

My experience also. I ran an XL12 and SXL Automatic for years cutting firewood for 2 households.Great saws, still have them.
Then I bought an 041FB from my BIL for $50 and have never looked back.
It out performed the Homie's by quite a bit.

Then it broke and brought me here......................................


----------



## Oregone (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, the 07S is the coolest old Stihl ever made. There's not another saw like it that I'm aware of.


 
Bsnelling,
I was curious to see what you think is the coolest Sthil ever made and checked it out using Google.
This is one very rugged, small and utilitarian looking tool.
75cc and top handle with some angle to go cut way deep against the ground or in between logs.
This is not for the faint of heart.
Stihl 07 Chainsaw


----------



## Oregone (Feb 24, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> How could I have forgotten the 076 Super?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK, now I am in awe.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 25, 2011)

bobt said:


> Yes, I can certainly agree to disagree. No problems with that. I am not a disagreeable guy.
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head regarding our locations and experiences. I am from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan where there is very little need for saws bigger than 60cc as the large trees have been gone for a century.
> 
> ...


 
Well Bob, 
I also have to agree that you're not a disagreeable guy. Most brand/saw comparison discussions on AS don't stay this civil. This was a refreshing change of pace. Rep on the way for you. Oh..............................and I'd like to bring my pickup and a trailer to come clear out that 'trade in' stash in the basement!!!



Scooterbum said:


> My experience also. I ran an XL12 and SXL Automatic for years cutting firewood for 2 households.Great saws, still have them.
> Then I bought an 041FB from my BIL for $50 and have never looked back.
> It out performed the Homie's by quite a bit.
> 
> Then it broke and brought me here......................................



Rep on the way for you too Scoot!


----------



## dhaulk1 (Feb 25, 2011)

i like my 031 it is a good firewood cutter. i am trying to get my hands on a 041 from a farmer.


----------



## bobt (Feb 25, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Well Bob,
> I also have to agree that you're not a disagreeable guy. Most brand/saw comparison discussions on AS don't stay this civil. This was a refreshing change of pace. Rep on the way for you. Oh..............................and I'd like to bring my pickup and a trailer to come clear out that 'trade in' stash in the basement!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
I too enjoyed the civility, and repped ya back.

You know, I could probably had any number of those old saws that my boss had amassed. I am sure all I had to do was ask, but I didn't want any of that "junk" years ago. They sat and we would rob parts from them to fix customers saws. It was hard to get replacement parts back then, as you pretty much had to go to another dealer and beg them to sell to you. The dealers weren't always of a mind to help their competition back then. Of course there was no such thing as the internet and all it brings, as parts can now be found, if you really want them. Not so back then.

I remember he had several old two man saws in several "flavors", and a couple Wright blade saws. He also had untold numbers of old big heavy Macs and Homelites. Mostly though there were the XL variants and Mac 10 series that would have run with little trouble. I also remember two or three 07's that Brad would have loved to have. Also there were about 6 or 7 08's and many 040/041's that had one ailment or another. When we had time, he would go down to the basement and bring one back to refurbish, and we would tear it down to the crank, and reassemble with all good used or new parts. He usually tried to sell the "used" saws for about half the price of a new one, and gave a 30 day warranty on them.

When the old boss died, his wife was approached by another dealer, and she sold off everything related to saws and snowmobiles. The boss always kept a large inventory of new parts, and I believe the whole shebang went for a song!
What a shame!

Bob


----------



## promac850 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything over six cubes!


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 26, 2011)

bobt said:


> I too enjoyed the civility, and repped ya back.
> 
> You know, I could probably had any number of those old saws that my boss had amassed. I am sure all I had to do was ask, but I didn't want any of that "junk" years ago. They sat and we would rob parts from them to fix customers saws. It was hard to get replacement parts back then, as you pretty much had to go to another dealer and beg them to sell to you. The dealers weren't always of a mind to help their competition back then. Of course there was no such thing as the internet and all it brings, as parts can now be found, if you really want them. Not so back then.
> 
> ...


 

You know Bob, I just *knew* that's what you were going to tell me when I typed my last post. "untold number of old big heavy Macs and Homelites".....

That is a shame, but it's just another case of "hindsight being 20/20". I've passed up "junk" and other opertunities that could have paid off big down the road. Usualy, I end up keeping the stuff that really does just turn out to be "junk"...:jester:


----------



## longbar (Feb 26, 2011)

A dealer down the road has a 076 that he "says" he has 225 into and thats what he wants for it. But its got about 4 tubes of JB weld on the gas tank/recoil area so Im not sure if its worth it. I dont know what the new parts are but Man I kinda want it. I know the 056 is alot smaller but how does the 076 compare to it? Also does it vibrate screws lose?


----------



## caleath (Apr 14, 2011)

I think all of those saws vibrate alot...

I might be on my way to a 056 mag...almost 100 ccs


----------



## Toad22t (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a gd start on a little collection. Not as gd as most of yours. But I have got an 031av, 048av, 044 bb (I know not a vintage saw) and an 08s. I have to go look at a 041 farm boss,036 and a 038. Also I have a line where I bought the 08 s from is an old stihl dealer that has two semi trailers full of saws. So hope that turns out gd.


----------

